# Google-Analytics Certificate



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When browsing this site, I'm prompted to accept a mismatched certificate from www.google-analytics.com. This has happened twice. I'll grab a screen shot if it happens again, but I'm wondering what it is and why it's happening only when I'm on TSG? I'm running Windows XP SP2 Professional and Firefox 2.0.0.6 as my browser.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears to be some sort of link from an ad to me. I've never seen or even heard of this here...

A donation will eliminate the ads and solve that problem.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> A donation will eliminate the ads and solve that problem.


So will FF w/NoScript.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For cheapskates.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> For cheapskates.


Or people who don't want to see the Google ads on any site!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Adding the site to your hosts file will also make sure nothing comes from them.
Block...
google-analytics.com
www.google-analytics.com
adservices.google.com
adwords.google.com
google-analytics.com
googlesyndication.com
imageads.googleadservices.com
imageads1.googleadservices.com
imageads2.googleadservices.com
imageads3.googleadservices.com
imageads4.googleadservices.com
imageads5.googleadservices.com
imageads6.googleadservices.com
imageads6.googleadservices.com
imageads7.googleadservices.com
imageads8.googleadservices.com
imageads9.googleadservices.com
pagead.googlesyndication.com
pagead2.googlesyndication.com
www.googleadservices.com
services.google.com
partner.googleadservices.com


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This seems to be a bug that TSG needs to look into. He doesn't strike me as the kind of guy who would extort money from members by saying, "Deal with the security alert, or pay up." I'm used to the ads, but not the popups that indicate a potential security problem with Google or TSG.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well if you use Firefox you can get No Script to block the other sites Google-Analytics too.
Don't know but it may be the Cross-Site Scripting (XSS) that is also doing this.
Anti-XSS protection


----------

